# Sandy's first encounter with a toddler!



## saleenvp (Oct 1, 2014)

Took Sandy to the nature park on Sunday with my girlfriend, and after a long hike we sat down on a bench to give her some water. Next thing I know, there's a little girl about ten feet away, trying to make it to Sandy before her mom catches her. It caught all three of us off guard, and for a second i thought this was about to be a disaster...

Sandy looked up and saw the girl, and immediately wanted to jump and say hi (we're still working on that..). but i let out a firm "stay" and grabbed a hold of her leash. She planted her butt down and waited for the girl to approach. Told the girl to wait for her mom so she could make sure it was alright for her to put Sandy. Handed a treat to the girl, and told Sandy to greet. She took the treat gently and even tolerated the girl petting her ears (she barely even lets me do that). I was blown away that Sandy behaved so well in this situation. I think the mom and I were both a little nervous, but Sandy made me very proud!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

YEAH! It seems some dogs have a sense about "human puppies". Ours is more gentle with toddlers than he is with me as well. Still, I always sit right next to his head because one poke in the eye or hand in the mouth (oh look at those big white teeth, can I touch them?) can change everything.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Whew. Toddlers are a real temperament test.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!!


----------



## saleenvp (Oct 1, 2014)

my biggest fear with kids is her taking the treat with too much teeth. That can turn into "the doggy BIT me!!" way too easily.


----------

